# I NEED TO DO SOMETHING



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I CAN'T TAKE THESE PICTURES ANYMORE OF THESE POOR DOGS IN PUPPY-MILLS,,I NEED TO DO SOMETHING NOW I WANT TO HELP NOW..TO THINK MY NEMO'S MOTHER IS OUT THERE SOMEWHERE LOOKING AND FEELING LIKE THIS..IT JUST BREAKS MY HEART..I WISH I KNEW BEFORE , BUT I KNOW NOW...PENNSALVANIA(SPELLED IT WRONG) IS ONY 2 HOURS AWAY FROM HERE I WANNA GO THERE AND HELP IN SOMEWAY...HOW CAN I HELP NOT WITH WORDS, BUT WITH ACTIONS RIGHT NOW ..THANKS


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

You might have seen these links while researching puppy mills, but just in case take a look at these ways to help:

http://prisonersofgreed.org/actions.html

http://prisonersofgreed.org/newspaper.html

http://prisonersofgreed.org/Coalition.html

The most you can help is to spread the word. You didn't know, and neither did I when i started my search. Most people out there don't know anything about puppy mills, and if you can spread the word, you can help save lives. Aside from that, you can donate to puppy mill rescues check out http://www.hua.org/help.html and deffinitely look around that site, it has a lot of great info. 
God bless you in whatever you decide to do!


----------

